# wet/dry filter for 150 gallon need help



## osti (Jan 8, 2012)

I am going to set this up as a discus tank and I want to build a filter. I have a 20 gallon regular tank I could use if that would be big enough but I'm not sure how to set this up for dividers etc. Any ideas would be great. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## osti (Jan 8, 2012)

well,,,, on-one has any ideas ???? I guess I will go to a different forum


----------



## osti (Jan 8, 2012)

Goodbye


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

You know, no matter where you go it might take a few days to get an answer to your question. People who might know may not be on everyday. If your in that big of a hurry I would suggest google diy sump or diy wet/dry.


----------



## MJAVY7 (Apr 4, 2012)

I am new to this I don't know but google is always your best friend.


----------



## bigcountry10 (Sep 24, 2011)

you should really have posted this in the DIY Forum its more relevant there and probably would have gotten a quicker response. But anyways I will give you a few links to some DIY sumps there are a lot of different ways you can do this. Make sure to read up on it and do what's best suited for you before jumping into anything like for mine I didn't want to use carbon because I have read a lot of negatives about it so I went biological and foam for the most part. But you can do whatever anyways I'm rambling. here are some links.

This is my diy from start to finish ask me anything if you want theres a lot i would do diffrently now if I would have known.
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f34/my-diy-tnk-poject-diy-sub-20306.html

Overflows and Sumps | Reefland

love this guy, helped me out a lot
HOW IT WORKS: PVC over flow - YouTube

theres tones more out there to just go on youtube and stuff and research, and like I said if you have anyquestions just ask.


----------

